# Last Days



## Scott (Oct 27, 2005)

Anyone have a link to a short article describing the meaning of "last days" of "latter days" - both old and new testament? Richard Pratt had a good look at this in his He Gave Us Prophets, but I don't have the notes handy.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.americanvision.org/eschatologyarchive.asp


----------



## Robin (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Anyone have a link to a short article describing the meaning of "last days" of "latter days" - both old and new testament? Richard Pratt had a good look at this in his He Gave Us Prophets, but I don't have the notes handy.



It's good to consider the different senses of the term and note the predominate eschatological view held by the Reformed church for centuries:

http://www.graceonlinelibrary.org/etc/printer-friendly.asp?ID=637



Robin


----------



## Scott (Oct 28, 2005)

Pratt's notes in the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible have a good, short description of the meaning of last days.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 28, 2005)

Last Days= A.D 30-A.D 70
Latter Days- 3 B.C-A.D 70

The Book of Daniel clearly shows that the "Last Days" centers around the Messiah and His work of Redemption and bringing in a new order.


----------

